# We have finally found a couple to ride with! But...



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

So I am so excited I could dance! :happydance:
Friday night we went to a small fancy ta do for our state rep, got to hang with the Gov. too! Our table manifested with a great group of fellow Chamber Directors that we knew, but not well. So after plenty of wine and lots of laughs, I think we were the loudest group there, I asked the table if anyone rode. I'm always fishing for riding friends! And YES!!!!!! One couple, who we adore, trail rides! 
The man takes several hunting trips out of state and hunts in the area all the time. Even knew where our place is which is unheard of. The best part is he NEVER takes his wife! So she is TICKLED to get out here and see the sights!

The but.... They ride mules. I've always thought of our trail horses as sturdy, healthy, surefooted, and able to go all day... Now I'm starting to worry if we'll be able to keep up! I'm sure it won't be an issue, not like we are going to tackle long rides or really tough stuff, they wouldn't leave us, etc. I'm actually excited to learn from the man, his are trained for bear, guns, and on and on. Only one of ours is "gun broke", the other two I haven't started with, can get some great tips!!!

Just curious, how are mine going to react? I've had mules and horses, only ridden one once, but they didn't care for one another. Are mine going to flip for a minuet? How many of you have gone on mixed rides, for the first time, and had/didn't have problems? I don't think two of my horses have ever seen a mule...

So EXCITED! Potential Riding Buddies!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Happy for you Flygap! Always fun to meet new people that share our interest (obsession) for riding!

T has only met mules once. It occurred this past December in a holiday parade. She couldn't care less. Some of the other horses were a bit antsy around them, but eventually settled. Not sure if they (the mules) put out a different scent, or if it's just the "something different" thing for some horses.

Let us know how yours react. And have a ball!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks! I don't think we'll have a problem, but ya never know. I just want to have fun, and I don't want to be embarrassed!

We have lived out here for 8 years now and haven't found a SINGLE person/couple to ride with. We also haven't found many friends, especially ones that share our "obsession" (so true)!! Seems like it's soooo hard to get your foot in the door around here. Lots of "If ya ain't born here, ya ain't welcome!", that and the people we have met are so entrenched in their circles it's hard to get "in". 
Our friends all live two to three hours away so we've been pretty lonely. I'm still on cloud 9 from Friday night! We had a BLAST! The night ended with me teaching our State Rep how to drive an ATV around the vineyards we were at, it was a HOOT!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations!

Never ridden with mules myself but have passed plenty on the trail. So far my horses have never even flicked an ear at them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not so much their appearance, as what they_ sound_ like. A horse encountering a mule bray for the first time can be rather hilarious to watch. :twisted:

Once they're over the initial 'WTH WAS THAT?!', they should be fine with mules.

Congrats on finding riding buddies.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

So true SR! I say the scream like women. Ours that we only had for a bit WERE loud and would catch a few looks. I think Rick is going to crawl out of his skin if one lets loose, which I'm sure they will when they come out! We'll see! 

The plan is to ride them to the falls. His wife has never been to them. Problem is the drought. I may have to take the ATV down before and see if there is any water. It'd be a 6 hour ride/climb with no water if it's dry. We've done it before and they didn't drink. But with the heat I'm all about being SUPER careful.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My horses never seemed to care about mules tagging along and I've never had a problem keeping up with them. Even in the really rough stuff.

I went on a Green River Trail Ride in Southern Utah. The leaders were on mules and as we came up to a small ledgy area, They suggested all the horse riders get off and lead their horses up over the ledges. I poo poo'd the thought and just let my 4 yo gelding follow the mules and we went up and over the 4 foot ledge with no problem.

I have a good friend that comes and fills my empty saddles a lot. He did tell me that _IF_ I ever got mules, he was done coming with me.

For the past 10-14 years, I've had my daughters to go riding with. If one or two of them couldn't come the one that did come always had friends. Now that alll my daughters are out of high school and on with their lives. I struggle to find butts to put in saddles. My wife doesn't ride and doesn't enjoy the mountains or camping. She prefers a cruise ship or hotels, usually in europe. She is always saying I need to come see the castles along the Rhine and I counter that she needs to come see Square Top and Cirques in the Wind Rivers. So I understand your joy in finding somebody to ride with.

Horse riders leading their horses up over a tall ledge at the suggestion of the ride leader


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree with Painted Horse. My horses have never been bothered by mules. As far as I can tell they don't think of them any different than other horses. If your horses are in shape and step out well odds are the mules will be hustling to keep up. A good mountain horse is as sure footed as any mule I have ever been around. The one area where I think mules have an advantage over horses is in keeping up their weight on poor feed and hard work over an extended period of time. Horses seem to need better feed, especially when they are being worked really hard. As long as your horses are in shape you'll be fine.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay Flygap, I give up. What part of the country do you live in? We might want to ride with you!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a mare who hated mules with a passion. I could ride with a mule because when she was under saddle she listened to me, however, try to even put her in a paddock next to a mule, she wanted to kill it. She was a real mare-ish though.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I want to ride with Painted Horse and then go to Europe and see castles with his wife!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We rode with a little mule last year and Biscuit and Sarge were fine with it and I was certainly glad. The first time we rode Sarge with a mule and it was braying - he nearly come uncorked. It was kinda funny.

He didn't mine this little mule last year though - well behaved little fellow and Biscuit was jogging right behind him...it was a little gaited mule at that!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Gunslinger, come on! We'd love IT!!!!!
We are in NW Arkansas. If you ever want to get away we have facilities and cabins and we'll show you two a GREAT time!

We actually went to dinner with more couples and them tonight. Every weekend we have before the 4th is totally booked so it'll be in a few more weeks. We were told some AMAZING stories tonight! Once when they were riding in CO they had a mule fall off a 40 ft. cliff in the dark! The man felt her slipping and bailed right in time. They all left her for dead, devastated. Woke up the next morning to go try and find her and she was standing in camp, not a scratch on her! That's the wife's mule now, renamed her angel "cause the &itch got wings!" Too funny! 

I'll let you guys know how it goes, it'll be a few weeks but I am soooooo excited! Finally a ride that won't be more like a training session, just pure enjoyment! As long as Rick doesn't freak at the sight and sound of the long ears! HA!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

While my horses don't care about mules, They do look sideways at Llamas and they freak when they run into a camel.

A little mule a gal brought along one one of our rides.









And somebodies mule working hard up elk hunting


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Both my horses grew up with donkeys so mules don't bother them. If Thor sees a cow though watch out cause he's gonna run for quite a ways to get away from that horse eating monster. It's so embarrassing having a 1600+ lb horse scared to death of a calf. 

I have had others board their horses (who had never seen a donkey) with my donkey Eyore before and most of the time they just give him a good looking over then treat him the same as another horse. I find that the horses seem calmer with the donkeys around. 

I don't trail ride right now but I do take long walks with my boys. Baldur is in trail horse training right now. In September he comes home and I get to finally hit the trails again after ~10 yrs. :happydance:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Be careful with the invite, I have kin in Arkansas......

just saying.....:lol:


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

We went on a big group camp/ride a couple of years ago. It was the first ride like this for my OTTB and my parents 2 OTTBs as well. Some of the people had mules. Our horses didn't act any different. I didn't even think that maybe they would. I think you'll be fine. Hooray for riding buddies. Not easy to find sometimes.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Be careful with the invite, I have kin in Arkansas......
> 
> just saying.....:lol:


Then we are probably related. :lol:


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

My horse rode next to a mule at our very first big group ride like he did it every day. Not so much as a sideways look. Then again, the mule never made a peep.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Then we are probably related. :lol:


Ya know, now that you mentioned it.......ahhh....never mind!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I ride a little mule, my husband rides a QH gelding. Haven't had any issues with him keeping up with her so far! We do swap back and forth on the trail who is leading as the mule is a little speedy and the poor gelding sweats like crazy. She will fall back and walk slower when shes not in the lead.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Omg I LOVE Mules.. riding one is a blast, riding with one is a blast.

You guys will... have a blast! :lol:

Enjoy your new riding buddies! SR is right.. first time a horse hearing a mule bray out is hilarious!


----------

